# What if YOU died...



## wildo

Ok- let's admit it. We're all pretty crazy dog people. I mean- we're hanging out on a _dog forum_ for crying out loud! Our dogs are more than a hobby; they are our family- in a way that is very much like children.

...So what happens if you die? Do you have a plan for your animals like you do your children? 

This is really hard for me because members of my family are either annoyed by Pimg's energy, or are very lazy. Both cases make them unsuitable places for Pimg to go if something were to happen to me. So what would you do? I'm really unsure that I know anyone (well enough) to place Pimg with if something were to happen to me. What a hard decision!


----------



## Jax08

Yes. A friend will rehome Jax for me


----------



## Liesje

Yes, my very good friends (you know them Willy) have offered to take Nikon or at least take him temporarily and find him a suitable home. They are really the only people I'd trust with him. My husband is also becoming more attached to him so of course I would be happy if he kept Nikon. I have no written contract for Nikon and am not under any contractual obligations as far as who can rehome him and to whom.

Coke is pretty much my husband's dog (well Coke responds to us equally, probably since I feed him and meet his needs while my husband does the fun stuff!) so my husband would for sure keep Coke.

If something happened to BOTH of us, then Nikon would go to my friends and Coke would go back to the rescue he came from so that he could be placed. I'm sure my parents or sibling would be willing to keep Coke but he's probably better suited in a different home and being the dog he is, would adjust well.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I actually have it explained in my will what will happen with all my animals if I die. I worked at a humane society for to long and saw what happened when people were not prepared and I never want my animals to go thru that. I have homes lined up for the rehomable. I also have clear cut instructions that Kya will go with me if it happened. 

It is hard to think of what would happen with them. Even though I have places where they would go and be welcome I know that no one will ever treat them the way I did, nor love them as much as I did.


----------



## wildo

Yes, you are very lucky Lies! I wish I lived closer to you guys!


----------



## qbchottu

Wiva goes back to Charlie at Drache Feld and he will place her.
Whiskey goes back to Robin at HH and she will place him. 
Puddi goes to my parents.

My next of kin are aware of this arrangement 
Be prepared! Anything can happen.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'll be going the Leona Helmsley route, but with a whole lot less money.


----------



## wildo

Lucy Dog said:


> I'll be going the Leona Helmsley route, but with a whole lot less money.


Leona Helmsley??


----------



## Liesje

wildo said:


> Yes, you are very lucky Lies! I wish I lived closer to you guys!


You'll be closer to my friends than I will be!


----------



## marbury

I have spent many nights laying awake worrying about this exact thing. My parents are not dog folk, and I have no siblings. Until very recently there was no one in my life that would have been able to take my dogs. My worst fear was getting in an accident away from home and being unresponsive for whatever reason; how would anyone know that I had a house full of dogs, some in crates, that had limited access to water, no food, and no one to let them out in my absence? Terrifying!

I had my drivers license linked to contact information and I now have connections with people who can and will take excellent care of my dogs.

Great thread, I'm interested in what others say. This is seriously my number two fear in life.


----------



## qbchottu

marbury: put an emergency pet alert card in your wallet, purse and car. I have one in mine listing my animals and emergency contacts for them. That way you can make sure emergency care workers are aware that you have animals that need care.

Large alert cards on the outside of windows of your home will also help alert firemen or police about your animals in case of fire or natural disaster.


----------



## Liesje

marbury said:


> This is seriously my number two fear in life.


My number one is BLOAT!


----------



## Lucy Dog

wildo said:


> Leona Helmsley??


Lol... she was a billionaire that left a lot of money to her dog in her will. 

Leona Helmsley's Dog Trouble, Richest in World, Dies at 12 - ABC News


----------



## jprice103

My daughter will take my dogs in the case of our death. Heck, she's threatening to take them when she moves out even if we DON'T die!


----------



## Bear L

Mine is going to my mom along with my money. She likes them both.


----------



## kiya

Sad to say I have thought about this for a very long time. I had even written a letter with instructions for each of my critters. I do have to update, a lot has changed since the original. 
My husband and I decided since we have no human children 100% of what ever we have will be left to a local animal shelter. Since both of us agree after 20 years of several critters in the house we won't be adding any new critters. One day I'd like to say I only have 1 dog & 1 cat (yeah ok maybe 2 dogs 1 cat).
I hope that the shelter will tend to my critters in exchange for all my worldly possesions.
Of course if I turn into the crazy dog lady that has 30 dogs.......


----------



## wyoung2153

In the unfortunate event of my death or incapacitation, Titan is going to my parents. They will decide at the time if they can keep him due to whatever conditions they are dealing with at the time. If my parents decide they cannot take him, my sister and her husband will 100% keep him.. Jess loves her furry nephew  If all else fails, my neighbors and good friends, who watch him when I deploy, are MADLY in love with Titan and said if anything ever happened to me and my family couldn't take him, to know that he always always has a home with them and their 2 danes and 2 peeka poos. Titan loves it there and I have no issues putting that in my will.. if fact I have to update that for an upcoming deployment. Haven't had to have Titan in there since I had him.. will be kinda weird.

It is a hard decision but one we should all think about.. especially if you are in a risky career field like the military or civil services. Glad it seems people have already thought about these, shows how much we all care about the wellbeing of our furry kids :wub:


----------



## marbury

qbchottu said:


> marbury: put an emergency pet alert card in your wallet, purse and car. I have one in mine listing my animals and emergency contacts for them. That way you can make sure emergency care workers are aware that you have animals that need care.
> 
> Large alert cards on the outside of windows of your home will also help alert firemen or police about your animals in case of fire or natural disaster.


I didn't know they made wallet-sized ones! I'll definitely do that. I already have the plaque in my front window. We had an electrical fire once, but I was home... it started right next to my bed, which is next to the crates. Scary!


----------



## TimberGSD2

Lucy Dog said:


> I'll be going the Leona Helmsley route, but with a whole lot less money.


I would totally do this but my husband keeps insisting that we leave our money to his human child.


----------



## KatsMuse

Since thats my biggest fear, we've already discussed it.

If I died today, hubby gets them. if we both died today, our daughter and grand kids will take them...along with our $, houses and belongings. 

The rest of our dogs ( over the past 39 years) have all been cremated and are on our bookshelf...my daughter has been instructed to let us all be together in the end.


----------



## Stosh

I've had this discussion with my husband. He travels a great deal so it would be hard for him to keep Stosh but he could if my herding trainer would take Stosh while my husband is out of town- that way he could stay in herding which he loves and could be home the rest of the time. Or my brother in Ocala would take Stosh- he and his family are really into dogs and horses and my brother's home all the time. I think my husband would have plenty of offers to take Stosh- he's pretty popular


----------



## Caledon

My pets are not my children, but being the responsible pet owner I am I have a plan in place and have discussed it with my adult children.

This topic came up recently when my sister's father in law passed away and instead of taking his 12 year old dog they put him to sleep. Yeah, they took the money/assets he left in his will. They had the space, but didn't want the bother. So they put this man's best friend down because they did not want him. I don't know what the will said or what his wishes were. Sent chills down my back. And they both feel like they did what everyone else would do.

My children love me enough to care for my animals, after all, next to my kids and husband, my pets are the next nearest and dearest to my heart.


----------



## wildo

wyoung2153 said:


> It is a hard decision but one we should all think about..


I agree. I have to say, my mom was pretty offended when I told her that I didn't want Pimg to go to her. But the fact is, I know it's for the better for both parties. I just need to find a suitable party.


----------



## Powell

My sister will take Jolene and if she couldn't handle Mickey my silly Sibe, who actually at 8 CAN be quiet inside will go to a friend who has experience . He sleeps or stays on the sofa listening to WKDK and me doing the weather.....


----------



## Zeeva

I've got a god parent for each and every one of my 8 pets  <3 my parents will take my dogs and I have a dear friend that will take good care of my cats! She's got a few cats of her own and adored mine. I adopted some of her cats and she's more than willing to take them back if need me. It is in writing!


----------



## fuzzybunny

My husband are friends with a couple who have agreed to take should that happen. They've doggy-sat for them while we've been on trips so they know exactly what they're getting into


----------



## FlyAway

My dogs have a $75,000 trust fund. It didn't start out that large, but that's where the account is at today. If I'm dead, I don't need it. It goes to transport, kenneling, food, until a new home is found.


----------



## Franksmom

My Husband would keep all my animals, and if something happened to both of us my kids are getting old enough that with the help of my Mom they would keep Indy and KIng, but since Frank does not get along well with my Mom's dog, if they couldn't get them to behave together then Frank's breeder would take him back and rehome him, they've done that for others successfully, I don't have anyone else in my family I would trust with Frank since other family members are used to dogs that are very easy going and love everyone with out any obedience training type dogs. They wouldnt' provide him with the structure he needs to stay a good dog.


----------



## Shade

With purchasing my first house and dealing with life insurance, etc this has been on my mind

Jazzy would go to my parents and they would probably take my cats as well. I know they would take Delgado but I'm going to tell them I think he would be happier if he went back to the breeder. They would either keep or rehome him to a good home


----------



## Jo_in_TX

If I go first, my husband wouldn't "get rid of" our dogs. He's not crazy about the shih tzu, but I know he would continue to provide well for her, even allowing her to continue to sleep in our bed with him.


----------



## GatorDog

Aiden would stay with my BF. If something happened to him, my sister would take him. If that didn't work out, then they'd be in contact with friends from Schutzhund to help place him.


----------



## llombardo

All the pets..dogs, cats, and fish go to my son. I have a $25000.00 policy that is dedicated to my son to take care of the pets. He's not to happy about the fish part, but I told him I would haunt him if he doesn't take care of them


----------



## shepherdmom

Husband loves the dogs just as much as I do, so they would stay with him. If something happened to both of us our oldest daughter would take.


----------



## gmcwife1

wildo said:


> Ok- let's admit it. We're all pretty crazy dog people. I mean- we're hanging out on a _dog forum_ for crying out loud! Our dogs are more than a hobby; they are our family- in a way that is very much like children.
> 
> ...So what happens if you die? Do you have a plan for your animals like you do your children?
> 
> This is really hard for me because members of my family are either annoyed by Pimg's energy, or are very lazy. Both cases make them unsuitable places for Pimg to go if something were to happen to me. So what would you do? I'm really unsure that I know anyone (well enough) to place Pimg with if something were to happen to me. What a hard decision!


Yes, the Sams have been in our will for several years now and would go to our friend that is also our pet sitter. She loves our dogs and refers to them as her god dogs  

She was also consulted when we were considering getting the puppy and we just need to add the pup to our will. 

Neither of our family treats their dogs like we treat ours, so family is/was not an option for us.


----------



## ohdev

Dean would go to my mom. I would like to say he would go to my BF to be with our other dog, but the truth is my boyfriend wouldn't be able to handle him. He's complacent with how lethargic our lab has gotten on his watch, Dean would either become a nightmare or go the same road as Mal.

Mom, on the other hand, is always spoiling Dean and happy to play with him and walk him if I'm working both of my jobs. She knows our routine other than training, which I like. If my mother was unable to take care of him, I have multiple aunts who dote on him as well. One of my best friends would jump to take him as well, even though we live hundreds of miles apart currently.


----------



## LaRen616

I have no kids and no spouse/bf.

Sinister would go to my ex boyfriend, he is the only person I trust to take care of him and I know he will continue being fed a high quality kibble, get the exercise he needs and the attention and love that he deserves.

I am worried what will happen to my cats. My friend that would have taken them is moving to Canada to go to school, he would not be able to take my cats, my mom loves them but refuses to have indoor cats and my cats will not be able to survive outdoors. My other friend doesn't like cats and my other friend already has 2 male cats and 3 dogs.


----------



## drosado

We have it all in our wills. Our oldest son will take care of them. In addition to what is being left to our children, we have also set aside an amount specifically for the care of R.D. and Mia.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

If I died, Koda would stay with Matt and Simi would go to my best friend. If Matt died as well, it's likely that Koda would not be alive either since she is always with one/both of us. If she lived, though, without either of us she would go to my best friend permanently, or until a proper home could be found (my best friend has been such my entire life, and knows Koda VERY well... I fully trust her to do right by my baby).


----------



## pyratemom

I don't think I can die. My husband is useless and wouldn't be able to handle Raina or the cats. My daughter would take care of the cats but Raina out weighs her and she really isn't a dog person. I could leave Raina to one of my friends but none of them would take care of her the way I do. I had planned to leave Raina to my trainer but then he moved out of town and we have been out of touch for almost a year so he's out. I worry about this type of thing a lot. I'm getting ready to make a cross country trip with Raina by myself and I need to write down instructions in case anything happens to me on the trip. Raina is microchipped and tattooed but that doesn't mean they would follow up on that after a car crash or something in a different state. I'm in the same place I was when my mother in law suggested we write a will as to who would raise my daughter if we both died - luckily she is 23 now and I don't need that but I had a hard time deciding which side of the family. Maybe my sister in law would take my dog as I know she loves hers the way I love mine. I need to talk to her about this.


----------



## Lilie

If I die, one of my dogs will be PTS. He is a liability that I manage. I have one horse that will be PTS as she has a terminal illness that costs a great deal of money to manage, she is my liability as well. 

My Lacy will go back to the breeder. He is a good man and would find a responsible owner for him. 

My GSD will stay with my husband (if we both go, then my daughter).

My Mini Doxie would go to my daughter. 

My 1/2 Arabian will go to a good friend who would find him a good home. My remaining paint mare would go back to the ranch I bought her from as they would find her a good working home.


----------



## bocron

My 3 dogs would go to my husband, first off. If something happened to both of us then my son and daughter have been given permission to do what is best for them. The breeder of a few of our dogs is to be contacted first to give her the option of taking back any of her breeding and/or help place them if my kids can't deal with them all. We have 11 dogs total so it would be a big responsibility for them to take that on. I know that my son would want Uma, my female GSD and both of them want Sergeant,my Lancashire Heeler. The 11yo male GSD is to stay with my daughter as he is too old to place. The rest will have to be dealt with as best fits each dog. Luckily we have good friends who will help with placement and have even said they'd take one or two. 
I would have the remaining Australian Cattle dog euthanized as he is not a candidate for rescue (we got him by default and he has issues) and I wouldn't want to risk someone ending up with him that couldn't deal with him.


----------



## wildo

pyratemom said:


> I don't think I can die.


I think I will adopt this philosophy...


----------



## rshkr

i dont think i'll die either.
after 20 years in the military,
multiple deployments,
multiple firefights in iraq/afghanistan,
jumping out of a perfectly good airplane,
i'll live forever and i'll take all your dogs...GSD only please!

just incase i die, in my will is to bury me in a pile of empty brass with my kimber. LOL!


----------



## Gharrissc

If I died,my husband would take over the care of the animals. If both of us died,then the dogs/cats are to go to my friend who I knew since High School.Other than that I really wouldn't trust either my family or my husband's family to care for the animals even remotely close to how we would. I have seen some places that offer the purchase of a reserved spot in their sanctuary if something were to happen to you,but I'm a little iffy on that because there really is no guarantee that they will be contacted if something happens to the owners. It would really depend on who finds the animals and if they have the integrity enough to follow through with your wishes. I've seen animals displaced too many times by surviving family members of the deceased, even though they promised to care of the animals. So yeah we are prepared,but I try not to worry about it. Too depressing.


----------



## Salem

If I died, my parents would take Salem. They have grown quite attached to him! Although I did promise my ex-boyfriend him as well... He is very good with him. I guess they can have a custody battle over him!


----------



## blackshep

I'd offer back to the breeder first, stud dog owner second and my sister's friend third. She has another dog from the same breeder (out of the same bitch), and she was the one who put a word in for me.


----------



## Twyla

If I pass, both would go to DH. If we both pass, Shadow would go to Son and DIL. There are others in line who would gladly take Shadow and be a good home if for some reason she couldn't go to Son. That is spelled out as well.

My biggest concern is Woolf even when I pass. DH is crazy about him, can handle him but doesn't take the management and liability issue serious many times. So I am really struggling with that. If we both pass, Woolf would go with me.


----------



## Anastasia

If I die my husband will take care of the dog and since he's the dogs favorite toy I think they'll be OK.


----------



## svtcobragirl

IF I die today, my Molly will go to my parents (she's a Papa's girl lol) and my fiance will raise our Fergus..

But I am Superwoman and invincible thus I will never die...


----------



## Bridget

This thread really got me to thinking. I've always taken the attitude that after all the times we have cared for our children's pets, they can certainly take of ours if anything happend to us. But that isn't totally realistic, since we have 7 animals at present and my daughter lives downtown in a large city in a studio apt. that doesn't allow dogs. I think at this point in time, Snowball (18 yr. old cat) and Heidi (11 yr. old GSD) would probably be put to sleep. Both of them are too set in their ways and too old to weather a relocation well. Corina (black lab) and Sooty (long-haired cat) would go with our son, as Corina gets along well with his dog and Sooty used to be his. Spooky (cat) and Mouse (cat) would be pressed on my daughter. That just leaves Loki (chocolate lab) and he would most likely go to the no-kill shelter where we volunteer. I know they would find him a good home. He is dog aggressive and everyone we know either has dogs or can't have dogs. Guess we should put all this in our will, as our kids aren't mind readers. I would have no qualms about linking their (meager) inheritance with them taking the animals we decide they are able to take.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Well Daisy was always my worry . Lucky my husband if Im gone. If we get Misty I would hope the breeder would take her back if we were both gone or my husband couldnt take care of her . Lucky is around 11 and I would want him to stay at our house. When I had a job based life insurance policy if our dogs lived their life in our house with the life insurance paying mortgae off and the house going to a friend who if he cared for the dogs till they were gone got the house and some small amount of cash. No longer have that policy and am looking to buy one that will allow us to provide for our furkid(s).


----------



## jourdan

Right now if I were to kick it I would leave him to our trainer. He often adopts out animals that have been left behind by irresponsible military family's that just leave their pets in the woods vs paying for them to move with them. I know Ralf would take good care of my boy, keep him on his raw diet and match him with a good family. 

If we were in America I'd leave him to a friend in Texas who is a GSD lover who has one and would know how to handle things. 

Either way I don't think I'd leave it up to craig to continue care for him. He's good with Avery and loves him but he has little interest in training or **** joining us for walks. Plus his job in the AF is very demanding with lots of TDY's and possible deployments always looming overhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## seraphim

*food for thought*

That's a very good topic. Sera knows over 60 words/phrases/commands and has no idea that she's a dog. After my youngest child got deployed to Afghanistan, she has become my only child at home. The thought of her being stuck with an indifferent party who would tie her up in a backyard disturbs me to no end.

Sera was a Shutzhund cull (she's nearsighted) and was sold to me by a trainer. And I have, in turn trained her to be my Registered Service Dog.....would I be out of line asking her to take Sera back in the event if my death?


----------



## doggiedad

rotfl!!!



jprice103 said:


> My daughter will take my dogs in the case of our death. Heck, she's threatening to take them when she moves out even if we DON'T die!


----------



## doggiedad

rotfl!!!



Bear L said:


> Mine is going to my mom along with my money. She likes them both.


----------



## doggiedad

what if my dog goes first? i wonder what arrangements
he made for us? who's going to sleep on the bed with us?
who's going to get our mail and our neighbors mail? who's going
to carry the deposit bag to the bank? who's going to play with
the cats next door? who's going to play with the Dachshund
that our other neighbors have? after a walk who are we going
to take for a ride to nowhere? who am i going to take to
the dog park and watch the other dog owners look in awe at how you
follow commands verbally and with hand signals while all the
other dogs are around? what are we going to do if you go first?


----------



## vicky2200

For me, it is different. I still live at home (sigh.) My pets would still have a home, someone to care for them, and someone to love them. However, I think my mom would get a HUGE wake up call. Even though she realizes I do most of the care for the animals, I don't think she gets it to the full extent. I don't think she would continue having as many animals when the ones we have passed away because I don't think she could handle all the work (mentally or physically.)


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

My older sister only has one dog now, and Buddy gets along with, so that is where Buddy would go if something happened to me. My younger sister would also take him, but she has a lot of dogs and I think elderly Buddy would be happier in a more quiet place where he can just lay around and not have to deal with the chaos of 5 other dogs. 

Fear aggressive Rey - I have no idea, which bothers me.


----------



## Nikitta

Wow, I have never thought of this. Is there a website where I can legally have on paper what would happen to them? i shudder to think about it.


----------



## rosaclinic

this question worried me and forced me to think about arrangements. but your post relaxed me a lot.


----------



## pyratemom

wildo said:


> I think I will adopt this philosophy...


Seriously, I have to think really hard on this. I can't die unless my dog is taken care of. I really don't think my dog would be happy without me and all the people I trust enough to take care of her either have infirmities that keep them from doing it or live far away. My sister in law is my only option for Raina. Pyrate's ashes will be scattered with mine on the ocean. If Raina has crossed the bridge by that time her ashes will be scattered with ours. The cats my daughter would take care of along with whatever possessions I had left at the time.


----------



## readaboutdogs

this is something i have thought about too, when a close family member died i saw how his little dog was anxious, wandering the house as we had to pack and clear out his house. a close friend of his took the dog. i have often thought since then, and as i get older, that after all my dogs i have now have passed that they would be my last dogs. it is hard to think about, i know if something happened before that time my kids would take them, but i guess it depends on how lonely you get after they are all gone.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

TimberGSD2 said:


> I actually have it explained in my will what will happen with all my animals if I die. I worked at a humane society for to long and saw what happened when people were not prepared and I never want my animals to go thru that. I have homes lined up for the rehomable. I also have clear cut instructions that Kya will go with me if it happened.
> 
> It is hard to think of what would happen with them. Even though I have places where they would go and be welcome I know that no one will ever treat them the way I did, nor love them as much as I did.


 
We have made provisions in our wills too. We will likely always have dogs, so it is critical that we spell out our wishes for them. They also have money that goes with them for their care. I only have one sibling and so does my husband. We have chosen friends who are also GSD "people" to be the appointed care giver and new home should the unthinkable happen.


----------



## ponyfarm

Wildo..I would take Pimg..not sure if she could stand Max and Tim..tho! lol.. 
If family members cant take Tim, he goes back to TriState Collie Rescue. I am thinking about asking one of our trainers if they could help place Max if needed. Hmm good thread. I am really worried about my Mom and her pack of border collies..geesh! Hope there is a good border collie rescue near her..


----------



## Shaolin

If I can offer up my two cents on what to do with your animals when you die...

I'd recommend having something in writing for what to do with your animals. All too often I've been sitting on the scene of a recently deceased person and their (insert number) dogs and cats trying to figure out what to do with them. In my little slice of paradise, the community had to pay AC to come out after hours...and it was AC's choice to come out. More often than not, they refused to come out, and there wasn't much to be done about it. We were usually stuck with taking the animal back to our station, if family couldn't be reached/they refused to take the animal/couldn't get there until much later, putting it somewhere safe and warm, and either waiting for family to arrive, or having to take it to a no-kill sheter/vet's office. 

I also have a "letter" from my animals to any would-be rescuers in case I'm in a car accident. It says:

"Hi! My name is_____! I'm ____years old and I'm a ____. My vet's name/address/phone number are_____, my Mom and Dad's name/address/phone number are _____. My Mom and Dad say that_______ (name/address/phone number of family/friend(s) willing to take animal in case of emergency) can take care of me if Mom and Dad aren't feeling well. I eat_____. My medical problems are______. They would want me taken care of if I get hurt and I would like that as well. (Pet Insurance info follows that statement). If I'm in too much pain and I'm suffering greatly, I'd rather go visit my friends across the Rainbow Bridge than suffer. Mom and Dad give you permission to put me to sleep if you feel it's in my best interest.

Thank you for taking such good care of me.

Love, (Animal's name)

I tape it securely to the inside of the kennel/carrier along with the most recent info from the last vet appointment inside an envelope. I have In Case Of Emergency written all over the envelope. I never considered doing anything like this until I dealt with my first pet involved MVC. The driver died, the dog survived. We had no idea what to do with the dog, so we contacted a few animal shelters and local veterinary offices and gave them the 'Found Dog' information. The dog was kept with a rescue and reunited with family a week or so later.

Since then, all my animals have documentation on what to do with them if something ever happens to myself, my hubby, or my MIL.


----------



## PuppyKono

Hmm... Luckily I am still at home but if I were to move out hopefully my mom would take Kono back in. I couldn't imagine her being alone or ending up in a shelter... She doesn't even like me 5 feet away from her :\


----------



## Wolfgeist

My baby boy would go to my Mom and Dad, who would spoil him rotten just like I do.


----------



## Powell

Powell said:


> My sister will take Jolene and if she couldn't handle Mickey my silly Sibe, who actually at 8 CAN be quiet inside will go to a friend who has experience . He sleeps or stays on the sofa listening to WKDK and me doing the weather.....


I had my sister come over and walk Mickey and he REALLY did well. I am just worried I won't outlive them.


----------



## gaia_bear

I've had a Will since I was 18 because you just never know, when I brought Gaia home said Will was amended to include where she goes. My parents or brother would be taking her, whomever was in a better position at the time. She loves going to their house and is very comfortable with them. 

My friends think it's silly of me to have my dog in my will let alone have one at such a young age where I don't really have an "Estate" but I like to be prepared. 

I also have an "Incase of Emergency" package with her information, my information and any emergency contacts. One in my purse, one in my dash and one in her crate. 

Having a firefighter as a father has prepared me for a lot.


----------



## martemchik

I'm pretty sure the "grandparents" would have a fight over who gets Rooney. They love him to death and would take him in a heart beat. And my mom isn't even an animal person but she loves that dog like its a grandchild. I'd probably trust my GF's family more with him though since they're dog people and currently have a dog.

If they don't take him...I'm sure there are plenty of people at my club that would love to work with him so I'm not worried about the little bugger finding a home.


----------



## onyx'girl

If I died, Karlo would go back to his breeder for rehoming. Kacie could be adopted out fairly easily and I don't know about Onyx. She'd be a hard one to adopt out. 
My kids have no interest(at this time) of taking care of any of my animals. 
My parrots are more of a concern...they will probably outlive me as it is! I don't think my DH would keep all of the animals if I died, and I don't know that I'd want him to.


----------



## ankittanna87

svtcobragirl said:


> IF I die today, my Molly will go to my parents (she's a Papa's girl lol) and my fiance will raise our Fergus..
> 
> But I am Superwoman and invincible thus I will never die...


AHA! Always wanted to meet Superwoman!! Glad to have found you on this forum!


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy

If something happened to me, I have no doubt my parents would keep her. My mom almost sheds a tear if she has been staying with them for a couple weeks and leaves to come back with me.

I wouldn't be upset if my mom decided to give her to my neighbor either, her dogs are her kids, works from home and spends a ton of time of with them. (even spent god knows how many thousands to have two knee replacements on her rottie)


----------



## mandiah89

If I should pass the ownership of my dog(s) will be going to my parents, if at that time they are unable to care for my dog(s) then my sister has already made it quite clear that her and her family would take them in and give them a forever home!


----------



## gsdmi

for anyone who doesn't have a place for their pets to live out their lives, here is a place to look into:'

Angel Care program

I haven't finished researching, but when my kitty passed and I had a lot of specialized heart meds, I donated them for their senior pets.


----------



## Angela

Well my husband would surely take care of the animals.


----------

